# Flea/Tick Preventative?



## redtailranchsc (May 10, 2015)

Hi all!

I just moved into my new home and promptly got my 2 goat kids. They are fantastic around the property and love to follow me around during my chores. While I have not yet found any on them, I worry that they will get some ticks as they tromp through the brush.

When I moved in, my dogs got 6 ticks between the two of them in the first week. I have since switched to a new flea/tick control, and since then I have not found one on them (in over 2 months). Surprisingly, it is budget stuff from tractor supply: http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...s-igr-spot-on-for-large-dogs-pack-of-3-7-10cc

Any recommendations for a similar option for my goats?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, absolutely, I use Cylence pour on. It is a spot on just the like dogs flea control and is once every 28 days application. A measured amount will control ticks, fleas, flies, mosquitoes, lice, and help prevent mites. I use it every summer, it works well and has kept working year after year for me.


----------



## showme (Apr 28, 2015)

Perfect timing. I just picked a tick off each of my girls & wondered if there was something I could use for them!

Congrats on the new place, RedTail!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I moved into my place 17 years ago, I planted several herbs- peppermint, spearmint, lemon balm, catmint and Sweet Annie. They tend to go crazy and spread like wildfire. My entire property has it growing on it now.

These plants repel ticks. They do such a great job that I have only found 1 tick on my dogs a year, usually in the early spring before these plants are up. My neighbors, on the other hand, have huge tick problems.


----------



## WENDY KESLER (Apr 12, 2018)

goathiker said:


> Yes, absolutely, I use Cylence pour on. It is a spot on just the like dogs flea control and is once every 28 days application. A measured amount will control ticks, fleas, flies, mosquitoes, lice, and help prevent mites. I use it every summer, it works well and has kept working year after year for me.


How much Cylence do you put on the goats?


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

Are there any reasonable non chemical options? We've been having problems with lice and mites. I had to resort to lice powder but now I regret it one for the milk and two be use the bedding ends up in the compost.

I've heard that Guinea hen's make decent pest control but they are so darned loud! Would keeping a couple chickens in the barn make a difference? If so any recommendations on best breeds?


----------



## Harborsite (May 11, 2019)

how about DE?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

ScottE said:


> Are there any reasonable non chemical options? We've been having problems with lice and mites. I had to resort to lice powder but now I regret it one for the milk and two be use the bedding ends up in the compost.
> 
> I've heard that Guinea hen's make decent pest control but they are so darned loud! Would keeping a couple chickens in the barn make a difference? If so any recommendations on best breeds?





Harborsite said:


> how about DE?


VetRX is what I use for lice (and mites). It is all natural and works really well.

Sometimes 50/50 DE sulfur dust has shown to work, but I won't risk it for their respiratory systems.

For other external parasites, garlic fed internally daily gets rid of most of them. No ticks like them anymore, but it isn't usually enough on its own for lice. But when used with VetRX it works really well, and quickly.


----------

